# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  اغرب عشر مباني

## ???... why ...???

[ اغرب عشر مباني في العالم]

نشرت صحيفة كلارين الارجنتينيه (اغرب عشر مبان في العالم ) وهذي
هي المباني كمـا نشرتــها

[الغرفه المعوجه]




تقع في مدينة سوبوت (البولنديه) وهي عباره عن : 
بنايه مرافقه لمتجر مزدهر ، وقد اصبحت نقطة جذب للسياحــه 
بنيت الغرفـه في عــام 2004

[مبنى أستره]



كان اصلا معملا في مدينــة (المانيه ) ويخترق العاده 
ان طوابقه قابله للرفع والخفض
الا انه سوي بالأرض

[فندق صوفيت]



يقع في العاصمه اليابانيه (طوكيو ) ويستمد إلهامه 
المعماري من المعابد اليابانيه التقليديه 
يضم الفندق نحو .. 70 غرفه .. 11شقه .. 5 قاعات اجتماع 
مزوده بأجهزه من التكنولوجيا العاليــه .

[مبنـى ولســون]



تم بناؤه خلال الفتره بين عامين (1971 _1974) ويتخذ وسطــه
شكل المعين المنحرف ، ويضم المبنى مختبرات كثيــره
تلبي المتطلبات .. نحو 1500 عام وتجري فيها تجارب غريبه 
بين حين واخر ولم تذكر في المقاله موقع المبــنى !!

[عمارة الروبوت]

مبنــى بنك اسيا في العاصمــه (التايلانديه ) بنكوك .. الذي تم بناؤه 
عام 1985...والذي يعتبر رمزا للبنوكــ في المجتمع المعاصر بمظهره المضاهي للروبوت

[المبنى الراقــص]

اكثر مبنى اثاره للجدل في العاصمه (التشيكيه) بولاق تم بناؤه خلال 
الفتره مابين (1992_1995) تحت تصميم المعماريين ميلونيتش وغري 

[مبنى ريبلي] 

يقع في مدينة (ارلندو ) الامريكيه ويرجع بناؤه الى عام 1998
ويتمتع بشهره عاليه في الولايات المتحده
اذ تم تعريج هيئة جسمه عمدا ليبدو كأنه تم انكساره جراء زلزال
وذالك لإحياء (ذكـرى) هزه ارضيه هائله حصل في عام 1812

[ المبنى المثلث ]


يتميز عن سائره من ناطحات السحب على مستوى العالم بشكله المثلث
ولم تذكر المقاله موقع المبنى,..

[ مبنى الـ 135 درجــه ]



لم ينل المبنى اسما رسميا حتى الأن 
تشكل جدران المبنى زاويـة 135 درجـه 
ولم تذكر المقاله موقع المبنــى ...

[مبنى المعجزات]


يقع في ولايــة (فلوريدا) الامريكيه 
يضم المبنى نحو 100 معرض تفاعلي يصلح ان يزورها افراد 
الاسره كبارا او صغارا 

: روح جذنى طرحك وغربيته


اسمحى لى بهذه المداخله

عساج ع القوه غاليتى

بنت بلادى

----------


## محمد العزام

تسلم على هالصور الحلوة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [ اغرب عشر مباني في العالم]
> 
> نشرت صحيفة كلارين الارجنتينيه (اغرب عشر مبان في العالم ) وهذي
> هي المباني كمـا نشرتــها
> 
> [الغرفه المعوجه]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يعطيك العافيه ..موضوع حلو..بس شو معني  اخر سطور :Db465236ff:  فيك تعدل المشاركه اذا بدك

----------


## ???... why ...???

> يعطيك العافيه ..موضوع حلو..بس شو معني  اخر سطور فيك تعدل المشاركه اذا بدك


لا المشاركة صحيحة بس ممكن الفكرة ماوصلت

ليش مانكون احنى في التقدم الهندسي والعمراني ؟ 

لش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> لا المشاركة صحيحة بس ممكن الفكرة ماوصلت
> 
> ليش مانكون احنى في التقدم الهندسي والعمراني ؟ 
> 
> لش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخي انا معك..بس شو يعني هاي العبارات:
 روح جذنى طرحك وغربيته


اسمحى لى بهذه المداخله

عساج ع القوه غاليتى

بنت بلادى

انا شخصيا مافهمت!!...واسفه اذا فهمت غلط

----------


## غسان

_

مشكور اخوي ... الصورتان الاولى والاخيرة هما الاجمل_

----------


## جسر الحياة

> أخي انا معك..بس شو يعني هاي العبارات:
>  روح جذنى طرحك وغربيته
> 
> 
> اسمحى لى بهذه المداخله
> 
> عساج ع القوه غاليتى
> 
> بنت بلادى
> ...




*أخني زهرة هذه السطور الأخيره أتوقع أنها من لغه غير عربيه " أظن أنها لهجه عبريه أو إيرانيه " 

وشكرا*

----------


## دموع الورد

احلى شي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

وين صورة بيتنا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووور ويسلمووووو

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا الك لانك عرفتنا على هذه المباني عنجد انه شكلها غريب جدا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا صور حلوة

----------


## الولهان

صور بتثبت انه العرب ما الهم دخل افن العمار 


                                                   شكرا الك

----------


## الامبراطور

موضوعك حلو 
يسلمو كثيير

----------


## ???... why ...???

يسلمو علي المشاركة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووو 

يسلمو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب و لما يحظا الخيمه في المدرسه :Db465236ff: 

اعتبروها من اغرب المباني في العالم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


مشكور عالموضوع الجميل :Icon31:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

تسلم على هالصور الحلوة

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ultimate

حلوييييييين
كثير وغريبين 
يسلمووو

----------


## منيرة الظلام

> [ اغرب عشر مباني في العالم]
> 
> نشرت صحيفة كلارين الارجنتينيه (اغرب عشر مبان في العالم ) وهذي
> هي المباني كمـا نشرتــها
> 
> [الغرفه المعوجه]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):  :Bl (24):

----------


## بياض الثلج

غربيبن ....

----------


## prince love

[read][glint]شكرا على الموضوع الجميل  :Eh S: [/glint][/read]

----------

